
Avoiding meat and dairy is ‘single biggest way’ to reduce your impact on Earth - blimey74
Avoiding meat and dairy is ‘single biggest way’ to reduce your impact on Earth<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;environment&#x2F;2018&#x2F;may&#x2F;31&#x2F;avoiding-meat-and-dairy-is-single-biggest-way-to-reduce-your-impact-on-earth?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN
======
yesenadam
Maybe submit this again with a clickable-link title like every other story?
Not sure what, but something went very wrong, maybe that URL is a clue.

